

The Email I Sent Steve That Kicked Off Reddit - ot
http://alexisohanian.com/the-email-i-sent-steve-that-kicked-off-reddit

======
wodenokoto
I love reddit and has been a user for several years, but what was the pitch
exactly? "Digg with only headlines and no preview?"

~~~
taternuts
I'd be willing to bet the sub-reddit idea was heavily emphasized since that's
arguably the only novel idea that reddit had, but it's a good one that allows
it to not turn to shit and stave off eternal september for as long as
possible.

~~~
wodenokoto
Maybe I'm super naive, but that really seemed like something that was added
when people wanted to filter posts, and then later these filters got styling
and a community sense.

Maybe it was the plan all along and they just gradually implemented it in a
way that felt organic and user driven.

But I agree with you, the subreddits are brilliant at what they do. The
concept of merging all your favorite BB into a single stream is fantastic and
pulling it off is even more impressive.

But early reddit did not look to me like anything that was aiming to be more
than a digg clone that used basic text layout to scare the n00bs away and then
it just gradually evolved into this crazy huge community.

------
Gigablah
Ah yes, all the keyboards in Singapore are Dvorak :p

